# Prononciation des noms étrangers commençant par H - H aspiré ou muet



## L'avocat

Salut tous!

J'ai appris que, de ces mots qui commencent par "h", ce sont en général ceux dérivés de latin où on fait l'élision: "l'homme", par exemple; mais pour les noms qui viennent des langues germaniques, on ne le fait pas: "le héros."

Et voilà que j'écris au sujet du compositeur Gustav Holst, et je ne sais pas si je devrais faire l'élision. Son nom me paraît assez germanique. Je dirais, alors:

On entend le dissonance en mesure *que Holst* en emploi...

plutôt que

On entend le dissonance en mesure *qu'Holst* en emploi...

Est-ce juste? Merci en avance de toute aide!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## itka

Oui, on dirait *"que Holst".

*Pour le reste de la phrase, le peu que tu nous en donnes, je ne te dis rien, je ne la comprends pas.

dissonance est un mot féminin : *une* dissonance


----------



## Grop

Je crois aussi que quand on n'a pas de raison de penser qu'un h est muet (par exemple le h de holst, qui n'est bien sur pas dans le dico) il faut considérer qu'il ne l'est pas.


----------



## Anne345

A priori, on trouve plus fréquemment Holst (qui dans les bons dictionnaires et les bonnes discothèques !) sans élision qu'avec. 
Une façon d'éviter le problème et de toujours le faire précéder de Gustav ! 

On entend _les dissonances_ _au fur et à mesure_ *que Holst* en _emploie_... ?


----------



## Lampiste

Je viens de m'inscrire dans ce forum où j'espère que mon français d'étudiant ne grincera pas trop dans vos oreilles. J'espère aussi que, par le fait d'être un débutant, on ne fera pas de bizutages sur moi . Merci.

Je veux vous poser une question au sujet de la prononciation des mots anglais qui se sont glissés dans votre langue (dans l'espagnol il y en a beaucoup aussi):

Les fraçais acceptent de prononcer _oo_ par (u) (par exemple, _foot_ (fut)).

" " " " " _ee_ par ( i) _(_par exemple_, teenager_ (tinagœr)).

_" " " " " i _par [ai] et _u_ par [a] (par exemple_, nigth-club_ (nait-clab)).
Etc. etc.

C'est à dire, pour les anglicismes et même pour pas mal de noms anglais mondialement connus, les francophones admettent et utilisent les règles de prononciation de la langue anglaise, *sauf* dans le cas suivant: On ne prononce jamais le "h" aspiré. C'est pour cela que l'on dit:

_Holding_ (olding); _Hot dog_ (otdog); _Hold up_ (oldap); _Hobby_ (obi); _Holliwood_ (olivud); _Sadam Huseim_ (Sadamuseim); _Manhattan_ (manatan); etc. etc.

Et je ne comprends pas ça, parce qu'il ne s'agit pas de prononcer la "j" espagnole (ça c'est difficile, je suis d'accord), mais d'aspirer seulement un petit peu la "h".

Étant donné qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un problème de cordes vocales, est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer la cause de cette exclusion phonetique, de (on pourrait dire) ce boycott à aspirer le "h"?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## janpol

nous prononçons comme s'il s'agissait de mots français : nous montrons que le "h" est aspiré en ne faisant pas la liaison : "un obi" et  non pas "un nobi"
"saddam Hussein" me semble être un mauvais exemple : es-tu certain que les anglophones prononcent ce "h" comme il doit l'être ?


----------



## xmarabout

Bienvenue sur ce forum
Je ne crois pas qu'on peut généraliser comme vous le fait au niveau de l'ensemble de la francophonie... Les Québécois, qui sont à moitié baignés dans l'anglais, prononcerons très correctement les mots anglais. Les Belges francophones, souvent plus familiers à d'autres sonorités que les sonorités françaises, auront tendances aussi à prononcer correctement et à aspirer les "h" (influence du néérlandais qu'ils entendent très régulièrement ?) de même que nous n'avons pas trop de difficulté à prononcer le "j" espagnol car cette sonorité existe en néerlandais (personnellement, mon nom contient un "gh" qui se prononce comme le "j" espagnol). Mais, sans critique aucune, j'ai déjà souvent remarqué que les Français ne parvenaient pas à prononcer correctement ce genre de sons (simplement parce que leur oreille n'est pas du tout habituée à l'entendre) et donc mon nom est régulièrement écorché par les Français...

Autre élément à verser au dossier, chaque langue possède un spectre de sons plus ou moins large. Dans les plus larges on trouve le russe, dans les plus étroits, le français. L'enfant nait et entend sa "langue maternelle" et son oreille s'habitue au spectre de celle-ci. Par la suite, s'il n'a pas été habitué à d'autres langues, il lui est très difficile d'entendre les sons qui ne font pas partie du spectre de sa langue maternelle et donc, a fortiori, de les prononcer...


----------



## janpol

Je n'ai pas généralisé au niveau de l'ensemble de la francophonie : Lampiste parlait des Français. Ceci dit, je suis d'accord avec vous : il s'agit là d'une faute d'interférence. Nous reconnaissons la présence d'un h aspiré et non pas muet : nous ne faisons pas la liaison mais nous n'aspirons pas ! 
Les Français sont incapables de prononcer le gh de votre nom ou ils ignorent comment il doit être prononcé ? (ne généralisons pas : un certain nombre de Français parlent correctement l'espagnol, l'allemand ou d'autres langues encore où le [x] existe).


----------



## Lampiste

Merci xmarabout e janpol de vos admirables explications.

C'est vrai, j'ai la mauvaise habitude de généraliser, mais en réalité, dans mon message sur la "h", je n'ai pensé qu'à mes chers voisins de la France.

(Mais chez moi on pense aussi à un voyage en Belgique).

Merci encore, à bientôt.


----------



## xmarabout

Exactement Janpol, il ne faut pas généraliser et je connais certains français qui parlent très bien d'autres langues (maintenant, beaucoup de personnes publiques françaises parlent l'anglais par exemple avec un accent effroyable à commencer par vos présidents...  ).
Lampiste parle bien des "français" mais j'ai souvent remarqué, ici (dans ce forum), comme dans beaucoup d'autres endroits que les termes _français_ et _francophone_ sont confondus et qu'on utilise l'un pour l'autre... Il n'y a qu'à voir le nombre de site web qui mettent un petit drapeau *français* pour accéder à la version *francophone* du site... C'est pourquoi je me permettais ce commentaire sur _d'autres_ francophones


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

A ma connaissance, le h anglophone, que je qualifierais de très aspiré, n'est pas une sonorité connue du français de France. Ce qui explique qu'aucun français ne la fasse car elle n'est pas du tout naturelle et de fait est dure à prononcer.

Le H anglais est pour moi beaucoup plus prononcé qu'un h aspiré français. Le français se contente de faire ou pas une liaison, mais cela ne change pas la prononciation du mot débutant pas un h.

Pour résumer, oo prononcé ou et ee prononcé i ne posent pas de problème car ou et i existent en français mais H aspiré n'existe pas en français !


----------



## janpol

Le fait que les sites web collent leurs petits drapeaux en dépit du bon sens n'induit tout de même pas que tout un chacun doive se conduire de la même manière... Je suis tout à fait persuadé qu'en Belgique et au Québec, on prononce mieux l'anglais qu'en France : vous avez exposé les raisons objectives qui conduisent à cette situation.
Nos présidents ? Une tradition bien ancrée !


----------



## sivinka

Cher Lampiste
en italien c'est la meme chose. Nous (moi, je suis italienne) ne disons pas les mots anglais avec l'"h" aspiré parce que cette sonorité en italien n'existe pas, bien que nous la pourrions prononcer. Si par example un italien dit hotel avec l'"h" aspiré, il y a une haute probabibilité que les autres rient parce qu'il semble ridicule.
Salut!!!
Anna


----------



## Chimel

La question de Lampiste est: pourquoi les Français/francophones (laissons la distinction de côté...) prononcent-ils par exemple "foot" à l'anglaise mais n'en font-ils pas autant pour un h aspiré?

Je crois que ce n'est pas seulement une question de h aspiré. La tendance majoritaire consiste à respecter les grandes tendances de la prononciation anglaise (ou étrangère), mais sans aller jusqu'à la reproduire dans ses moindres nuances, ce qui est considéré comme pédant ("moi je connais bien l'anglais, gna gna gna").

Ainsi, il serait risible de vouloir prononcer "facebook" à la française: [face] (comme dans pile ou face) - [boc].

Mais on évitera tout autant de chercher à singer la prononciation anglaise jusque dans ses moindres détails, notamment d'intonation, en prononçant par exemple "Hollywood" comme un Américain le fait, avec un h très aspiré, un accent tonique sur la première syllabe...

Il en va de même par exemple pour "Los Angeles": ce n'est pas vraiment prononcé comme "ange" en français, mais ce n'est pas non plus le ['Eïn-ge-les] américain, c'est un peu entre les deux.


----------



## itka

D'accord avec Lacuzon (et c'est à peu près aussi ce que les autres ont dit).
On ne prononce pas les sons qui ne sont pas pertinents ( = qui ne sont pas des phonèmes) en français. 
C'est le cas du "h" qui n'est jamais "aspiré" en français* (il peut tout au plus empêcher la liaison) mais aussi des diphtongues et des triphtongues de l'anglais, ainsi que de quelques sons vocaliques qui n'existent pas en français... sans rien dire de l'épouvantable "th" ni de l'accent tonique !  Pour ne parler que de l'anglais...

Si on sait les prononcer et qu'on le fait (au milieu d'une phrase française)... oui, c'est un peu ridicule et il vaut même mieux éviter de le faire...


*Le seul "h aspiré" qu'on entende en français : celui de "To-ré-hhhha-dor, en gaaar-de " !


----------



## kofeka

Bonjour!

Il m'est beaucoup intéressant comment prononcez-vous la "H" dans des noms étrangers. Par exemple, capitaine Hull de "Un capitaine de 15 ans", Tom Hunter de "De la Terre à la Lune".

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Le H des noms étrangers est presque systématiquement aspiré en français. En tout cas, c'est ainsi que je les prononce.


----------



## danielc

Lacuzon said:


> A ma connaissance, le h anglophone, que je qualifierais de très aspiré, n'est pas une sonorité connue du français de France. Ce qui explique qu'aucun français ne la fasse car elle n'est pas du tout naturelle et de fait est dure à prononcer.
> 
> Le H anglais est pour moi beaucoup plus prononcé qu'un h aspiré français. Le français se contente de faire ou pas une liaison, mais cela ne change pas la prononciation du mot débutant pas un h.


En français canadien oral, on peut entendre un h aspiré plus aspiré, plus prononcé qu'ailleurs dans la francophonie. J'ai un (mon)oncle qui le fait et j'avais une professeure qui le faisait quand j'étais à l'école primaire. Mais l'ancienne ville de Hull, en face d'Ottawa, n'est pas aspiré à l'anglaise.


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> Le H des noms étrangers est presque systématiquement aspiré en français. En tout cas, c'est ainsi que je les prononce.


Y compris pour Hollywood? Personnellement, je n'aspire pas le H dans ce cas-là et je n'ai pas l'impression que la plupart des gens autour de moi le font (ou alors très légèrement).


----------



## Bezoard

Il est si peu prononcé qu'on entendra et lira souvent "vedette d'Hollywood" pour "vedette de Hollywood".
Google Books Ngram Viewer


----------



## Terio

On entend aussi : Le régime d'Hitler / Le régime de Hitler.

À mon avis, dans ce cas, le h est « aspiré » puisque c'est un mot allemand.

Curieusement, on entend surtout _le Honduras_, bien que, en espagnol, le_ h_ soit totalement muet. (Le mot, qui signifie « profondeurs » est de la même origine que _fond_, avec un _f_ devenu muet.)


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> Y compris pour Hollywood?


Non, je n'aspire pas non plus le _h_ dans ce cas. Mais dans mon précédent message, je répondais spécifiquement à la questions de kofeka sur la prononciation des noms propres de *personnes*.


----------



## Bezoard

> La Tragique et mystique histoire *d'Hamlet*
> Le roi du Danemark, père *d'Hamlet*, est mort, assassiné par son frère Claudius...


Présentation - La Tragique et mystique histoire d'Hamlet - Jean De Pange,  - mise en scène Jean De Pange,
La Tragédie d'Hamlet | Actes Sud
La Tragédie d'Hamlet


----------

